
Powerful static blog generator - laoqiren
https://github.com/laoqiren/yohe
======
mtmail
It's the 10th time you submitted this in one week. You can try the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category (just prefix the title with 'Show HN') which gives a little more
expose and maybe at a comment "hey, it's the author here, I created this
because ... feel free to ask questions".

